# Retour expérience sim iP4->ipad



## Artek (29 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour. 

Je fais appel à ceux d'entre nous qui auraient déjà effectué la manipulation suivante, ou qui savent de source sure que cela fonctionne. 

Je me fous pas mal de l'avis que quelqu'un qui auraient entendu dire dans un bar du yemen qu'un cousin du barman qui est pirate a moscou le fait sans problèmes. 

*Si je met la puce 3G de mon iPhone 4 dans mon* (futur mais très proche futur ) *iPad*, par exemple via cet adaptateur : 
http://www.amazon.fr/Adaptateur-micro-pour-Iphone-Ipad/dp/B003ZM58T8

*Est ce que l'ipad se connecte bien à la 3G et est ce ce que cela est compté comme du hors forfait ou pas ?* 

Je suppose que si je n'ai aucune réponse.. je finirai par la donner moi même... 

merci à tous.


----------



## arbaot (29 Novembre 2010)

dans l'ipad 3G c'est une micro Sim comme l'ip4 donc exit l'adapateur 
j'attend le transfert d'operateur pour faire le test


----------



## Artek (29 Novembre 2010)

Ok merci pour l'info... 
J'ai du mal a croire que orange pourrait faire la différence entre une connexion ipad et une ip4 mais on sait jamais... si jamais c'est le cas... exit la 3G... dans le doute j'essaierai mais doit bien il y a voir quelqu'un qui a déjà esayé...


----------



## twinworld (29 Novembre 2010)

Artek a dit:


> mais doit bien il y a voir quelqu'un qui a déjà esayé...


possible, cela dit beaucoup ont acheté la version Wifi. Et ceux qui ont acheté le 3G, comme moi, ont certainement aussi les moyens d'acheter une deuxième SIM. Ceci d'autant plus que beaucoup d'opérateurs proposent non pas des abonnements pour l'iPad, mais des systèmes de prépaiement. 

Après, on peut avoir envie d'essayer juste par curiosité, c'est vrai.


----------



## Membre supprimé 159332 (29 Novembre 2010)

Juste pour info, 
ici en Allemagne, dans les forfaits smartphone chez T-Mobile on a le droit de par le contrat 
d'utiliser sa carte Sim avec un autre appareil mobile tel l'iPad. De plus la partage de 
connexion internet (Tethering) est également incluse. Donc peut-être qu'en France il existe 
des clauses du même genre chez certains opérateurs?


----------



## Artek (30 Novembre 2010)

Merci domino mais pour avoir eu une amie en allemagne je sais que l'allemagne protège bien mieux ses résidents et citoyens contre les abus des entreprises de communication que la france. C'est assez simple en fait. 


ce truc du la sim d'un ip4 sur ipad n'est peut être pas bloqué parceque orange aurait du mal voir ne pourrait pas le faire, mais rien des lois que tu as cités n'existe en france. du moins c'est que je pense et ca n'engage que moi. 

En france les consommateurs sont des vaches à lait. Plus orange ( qui est le fournisseur d'acces le plus efficace, pour moi, mais aussi le plus cher ) peut tondre ses clients plus il le fera... c'est certains. je n'ai que du mépris pour ces entreprises, mais passionné des nouvelles technologies, je 'nai pas vraiment le choix. 

Après si on peut retourner les armes de l'ennemi pour s'en servir contre lui ou malgré lui, je serai le premier a sauter sur l'occasion.


----------



## daguins (1 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour je souhaiterai savoir si je peux mettre ma carte sim de mon iPhone 4 dans mon iPad et l'utiliser pour aller sur internet en 3G.

Est-ce que le data se décompte bien de mon forfait iPhone ???
Si oui l'idée serait de commander une carte sim jumelle de l'iPhone 4 pour l'insérer dans mon iPad ( je crois que ça coûte 11 euros).

Car vraiment chez Orange j'ai l'impression de me faire arnaquer avec les prix qu'il donne >>>> 31 euros pour 1Go/mois 

ça fait aussi cher qu'un forfait adsl !

merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## twinworld (1 Décembre 2010)

si jamais un autre fil a été ouvert hier sur le même sujet (à cinq lignes du vôtre ce soir) http://forums.macg.co/ipad/retour-experience-sim-ip4-ipad-518862.html c'est peut-être plus facile de concentrer les forces. 

Chez Orange, c'est un contrat mensuel ou c'est un forfait prépayé ? En Suisse, on peut avoir des forfaits prépayés pour l'iPad. Théoriquement 20.--/mois pour 300 Gb. Mais j'ai remarqué que si je verrouille la connexion 3G de mon iPad, je conserve mon crédit sur plus d'un mois. 

L'autre côté appréciable, c'est que si durant un mois, je sais que je n'aurai pas à me connecter en 3G, je ne renouvelle pas le prépaiement. Ce n'est pas le même type de contrat chez Orange ?


----------



## Gwen (1 Décembre 2010)

Du coup, j'ai fusionné.


----------



## Artek (2 Décembre 2010)

Pour l'instant nous n'avons donc pas de réponse claire... 

si ca continue... c'est moi qui vais l'apporter cette réponse... 
Vraiment ? y'a personne qu'a déjà fait ça ???


----------



## Frodon (2 Décembre 2010)

OUI ca marche, et ca reste bien dans le forfait (pas de hors forfait quoi). Testé avec Micro-SIM Orange de l'iPhone 4 sur l'iPad.


----------



## Artek (2 Décembre 2010)

MERCI FRODON  ! 

Tel le porteur de l'anneau tu nous amène l'objet de notre quête : F*** ORANGE !  
Que tu sois béni ! Tu mérites bien ton retour sur la terre des elfes ! 

je demande au modos d'attendre qu'un second avis vienne appuyer celui ci avant de clore le sujet. merci. au pire le mien devrai arriver dans pas trop longtemps.


----------



## marief (7 Décembre 2010)

Je viens d'essayer ca apres avoir lu des messages indiquant que c'était possible avec le bon apn. Chez moi ca ne marche pas ; la carte sim de iphone est reconnue dans ipad qui demande le déverrouillage , la 3G est affiche mais impossible d'accéder a internet ou a la messagerie : " vous ne possédez pas d'abonnement donnees cellulaires " ! 
Que conclure : orange fait la différence de la connection entre iphone et ipad ??
PS j'ai bien entendu essayer de changer l'apn qui spontanément s'affiche orange.fr en orange tout court.
Merci a ceux qui ont une solution.
Mon age canonique ne m'incite pas au piratage  et je trouve que basculer d'un appareil a l'autre devrait etre normal ! d'autant qu'avec ipad on ne telephone pas


----------



## arbaot (7 Décembre 2010)

essaye de récupérer l'APN là : unlockit.co.nz 


pour moi ok chez Virgin


----------



## Artek (7 Décembre 2010)

Je vais avoir l'air con... c'est quoi un apn ???


----------



## arbaot (7 Décembre 2010)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acces_Point_Name
ou pluscomplet en anglais
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Access_Point_Name


----------



## Artek (7 Décembre 2010)

ok merci... c'est marrant je n'avais pas pensé a wiki et pourtant c'est plus simple en ligne qu'en 1 paragraphe ailleurs... et... 


a quoi ca sert de changer d'apn ?


----------



## arbaot (7 Décembre 2010)

quand tu change d'opérateur 
ou 
quand tu utilise un iPhone vierge et que la Sim ne contient pas ces infos(virgin par ex)


----------



## Artek (8 Décembre 2010)

Cher collaborateurs du forums et chers membres pour moi ça fonctionne d'enfer !!! 


Pour plus de clarté je vous indique le plus précisément possible ma configuration : 

iPhone 4 noir ( sans blagues ) 
iPad 32go 3G ( évidemment.....) 

Puce microsim de mon iPhone 4. 

Firmwares a jour. 

Orange France 
Aucun changements au réglages d'origine. 


Merci ! Voilà quelquechose qui va bien me servir .....

P.s : message écrit depuis mon iPad....


----------



## marief (9 Décembre 2010)

Suis désespérée !(( pourquoi ça ne marche pas pour moi. 
Mon iPhone 4 date du mois d octobre et iPad est tout neuf. Orange a t il modifie les infos des micro sim de iPhone récent  pour empêcher le switch ?
Y a t il quelqu un chez qui ça fonctionne avec un iPhone 4 de moins de 3 mois ??


----------



## Artek (9 Décembre 2010)

marief a dit:


> Suis désespérée !(( pourquoi ça ne marche pas pour moi.
> Mon iPhone 4 date du mois d octobre et iPad est tout neuf. Orange a t il modifie les infos des micro sim de iPhone récent  pour empêcher le switch ?
> Y a t il quelqu un chez qui ça fonctionne avec un iPhone 4 de moins de 3 mois ??



bein y'a pas un souci d'apn justement ? 

y'a pas une différence sur le forfait ? j'ai un origami série limitée.
Web, mail, etc etc illimités...


----------



## Nathalex (9 Décembre 2010)

J'ajoute mon témoignage : j'ai essayé quelques fois cet été lorsque j'avais vraiment l'utilité d'un écran plus grand de mettre la MicroSIM de mon iPhone dans mon iPad. J'avais effectivement dû changer l'APN et ça a parfaitement fonctionné sans que je ne subisse de hors forfait (bon, je n'avais pas dû consommer des tonnes non plus !)

Je n'ai jamais trop osé prolonger l'expérience mais vos indications me poussent à l'optimisme !


----------



## Artek (11 Décembre 2010)

APRES 5 JOURS D'UTILISATION. 

Ca fait depuis Mardi que je consomme sans moderation mon forfait data iphone 4 sur mon ipad. 

J'ai téléchargé et lu bon nombres de revues et de comics, ( le point, le monde, metro, av comics, etc... )  je suis resté plusieurs jours de suite pendant plusieurs heures connecté a Aweditorium, qui stream de la musique, j'ai consulté mes mails et repondu a ceux ci à raison d'une  trentaine par jour, et effectivement... ca marche très bien, et je n'ai aucun hors forfait... Moi qui vit dans l'est pres de strasbourg à un moment je me suis même demandé si j'allais aller chercher un forfait à "l'etranger" pour payer moins cher mon 3g, mais non. meme pas la peine. 
Quand on voit à quel point o r a n g e sont des voleurs et des pourris, je suis très content de ne pas payer d'abonnement supplémentaire....

Donc mangez en faites comme moi, et p'tet que quand j'aurais 5 mn à consacrer à ces en********* d'orange ( je n'insulte pas les employés ni ce qu'ils font mais l'entreprise ) je demanderai une puce jumelle. 

Said.


----------

